# Neuling hat Fragen



## domserv (23. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und ein völliger Teichneuling. Ich möchte erstmal meinen Teich vorstellen und dann meine Fragen (Probleme) adressieren.

Ich habe letztes Jahr im Oktober einen Fertigteich von meinem Schwiegervater übernommen (Maße ca. 4,3 mal 2,3 m, ca. 6000 L, 80 cm tief). Diesen habe ich auch gleich bei mir eingebuddelt und über Winter mit Wasser gefüllt stehen lassen. Im Mai habe ich den Teich dann mit Pflanzen von Naturagart bepflanzt. Nach zwei Wochen habe ich noch 6 Teichmuscheln, 12 Sumpfdeckel- und 8 Posthornschnecken eingesetzt. Ziel ist es einen naturnahen Teich ohne Technik zu betreiben. Da dies bei einem neuen Teich noch nicht gelingt, habe ich ab und zu die alte Pumpe vom Schwiegervater laufen, damit etwas Bewegung und Sauerstoff in den Teich kommt (für meine __ Muscheln). Zusätzlich habe ich noch einen Solar Teichbelüfter in Betrieb (Nachtmodus). Aus einem bestehenden Teich habe ich noch zusätzlich einen Eimer __ Hornblatt geholt, um noch ein paar mehr Unterwasserpflanzen zu haben. Dadurch habe ich mir aber ein paar Probleme in Form von Spitzschlammschnecken und Fadenalgen eingefangen.

Jetzt zu meinen Fragen:

1.  Der Teich ist nach den Regenfällen der letzten Wochen glasklar geworden. Gibt’s hierzu eine Erklärung? Das können die Muscheln nicht geschafft haben.

2.  Die Spitzschlammschnecken (5 Stück), die ich aus dem anderen Teich hatte, sind gleich über meine __ Wasserähre hergefallen. Habe diesen nach einem Tag wieder zurückgebracht. Jetzt (nach 3 Wochen) habe ich aber gefühlt hunderte kleiner Spitzschlammschnecken und habe Angst um meine Pflanzen. Gibt’s eine Möglichkeit die los zu werden? Per Hand absammeln?

3.  Von meinem __ Tausendblatt treiben immer wieder Stängel lose im Wasser. Hab jetzt gesehen, dass die Posthornschnecken auf den Pflanzen rum krabbeln. Können diese der Verursacher sein?

4.  Meine Sumpfdotterblumen habe alle braune Flecken und die Blätter vertrocknen. Was ist das für eine Krankheit? Oder ist das normal?

5.  Hab gestern gesehen, dass ein kleiner Fisch (2 – 3 cm) im Teich ist. Habe keine Fische eingesetzt. Sieht von der Form aus wie ein kleines __ Moderlieschen. Foto ist mir noch nicht gelungen. In dem Teich, wo ich das Hornblatt geholt habe, gibt es nur Goldfische. Wo kann der Fisch herkommen? Pflanzen, Muscheln, __ Schnecken, Vögel?



Fotos liefere ich noch nach!

Gruß

Jimi


----------



## pema (23. Juni 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen Jimi.

Bilder...bitte Bilder.

Wenn du einen naturähnlichen Teich haben möchtest, brauchst du keine Pumpe und keinen Teichbelüfter, sondern nur Geduld. Viel Geduld.
Zu deinen Fragen:
1. Sei froh und frag nicht nach dem Grund...es wird auch noch mal anders kommen
2. Nein, es gibt keine Möglichkeit die __ Schnecken wieder los zu werden...aber sie werden dir auch nicht alle Pflanzen auffressen. In erster Linie fressen sie vergammelte Pflanzenreste - und sind somit nützlich.
3. Das __ Tausendblatt sucht sich einen neuen Platz in deinem Teich. Meines wächst schon lange nicht mehr dort, wohin ich es mal gepflanzt habe. Diese Angewohnheit haben viele Wasserpflanzen. Teilstücke werden abgetrieben und verwurzeln an anderen passenden Stellen. Lass mal die armen Schnecken...sie sind nicht an allem Schuld und gehören in einen Teich.
4. Meine Sumpfdotterblumen werden auch langsam unansehnlich. Sie sind die ersten, die im Frühjahr blühen und auch die ersten, die sich langsam zurück ziehen.
5. Das ist meiner Meinung nach dein bisher einziges Problem. Der Fisch. Es wird wohl ein kleiner __ Goldfisch sein. Hoffentlich nur einer. Versuche ihn raus zu fangen und zum Vorbesitzer zurück zu bringen.

Und immer mit der Ruhe. So ein Teich braucht schon 2-3 Jahre (im optimalen Falle) um sein Gleichgewicht zu finden.
petra


----------



## domserv (23. Juni 2016)

Bilder kommen heute Abend!

Da bin ich ja beruhigt. Ich mag meine __ Schnecken schon, hab die Posthorn und Sumpfdeckel ja auch bewusst eingesetzt. Will ja nur die __ Schlammschnecken wieder los werden. Wird wohl nicht gelingen, aber ich will meine __ Wasserähre haben. Hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass die auch gesunden Wasserähren fressen, was sich bei mir ja bestätigt hat.

Fisch sieht eigentlich nicht so wie ein __ Goldfisch aus. Schlank, wie ein __ Moderlieschen in Kleinformat.

Die Belüftung hab ich nur für meine __ Muscheln, bis die Unterwasserpflanzen entsprechend groß sind und genügend Sauerstoff produzieren (so die Theorie)

Gruß
jimi


----------



## Turbo (23. Juni 2016)

Salü

Das dein Teich wieder klar wurde, könnte mit dem Wasserwechsel zu tun haben.
Das kannst du ab und zu auch selber machen, wenn er trüb wird. Max. 1/3 des Teichvollumens aufs mal. Damit führst du überschüssige Nährstoffe ab.
Beim Teich ist zu viel  Aktivität vom Betreuer häufig nachteilig.
Weniger ist da meist mehr. Mal etwas dem man mit ruhigem Gewissen zuschauen kann


----------



## domserv (27. Juli 2016)

Ich hol den Tread nochmal hoch, da es mir jetzt gelungen ist meinen einsamen Fisch mit ner Unterwasserkamera aufzunehmen. Die Bilder sind nicht besonders gut. Ich schau mal ob ich noch bessere bekomme. Frage ist, was ist das für ein Fisch? Ich habe mir den wohl mit Pflanzen eingeschleppt. So alleine wie der ist kanns nicht bleiben. Raus oder Gesellschaft, dass ist dann die Frage.

        

Gruß
Jimi


----------



## domserv (27. Juli 2016)

Und gleich noch eine Frage. Was sind das für Pflanzen? Die wachsen überall am Boden. Wüste nicht, dass ich die eingesetzt hätte.

Gruß
Jimi


----------



## pema (27. Juli 2016)

Das sind Armleuchteralgen. Die hatte ich auch in meinem neu angelegten Teich. Jetzt sind sie (leider) wieder verschwunden.
den Fisch kann ich leider nicht wirklich identifizieren, aber wie ein __ Moderlieschen oder eine __ Goldelritze sieht er nicht aus. Alle anderen Fische wären (werden) für deinen Teich zu groß...ohne großartige Filtertechnik.
Wenn es der einzige ist würde ich abwarten, bis er größer ist und du ihn leichter rausfangen kannst...jetzt nur nicht auf Verdacht 5 Goldfische kaufen, damit der Kerl nicht alleine ist.
petra


----------



## domserv (27. Juli 2016)

Armleuchteralgen, werd ich mich mal näher informieren, intressant.

Bezüglich Fisch gibt es ja eigentlich nur 3 Optionen.

1. __ Goldfisch - eingeschleppt durch Pflanzen aus Goldfischteich
2. __ Moderlieschen - eingeschleppt durch Vögel?
3. __ Bitterling - eingescheppt durch __ Muscheln

Für ein Moderlieschen ist der Fisch zu hochrückig (glaub ich weinigstens), bleibt ja nur Goldfisch oder Bitterling. Goldfisch würde ich rausschmeißen (natürlich umsetzen) und Bitterling für Gesellschaft sorgen.

Gruß
Jimi


----------



## pema (27. Juli 2016)

Abwarten...
oder ein Fischfreak antwortet noch.
Wobei __ Bitterling noch die beste Option wäre (statt __ Goldfisch)
petra


----------



## Alexius30 (27. Juli 2016)

Auf den Fotos kann man nicht viel erkennen aber es könnte noch ein __ Blaubandbärbling sein. Hier ein Link:https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/blaubandbärbling.41959/


----------



## Alexius30 (27. Juli 2016)

Kannst du den Fisch mal heraus Keschern und dann ein Foto machen?


----------



## domserv (27. Juli 2016)

Das mit dem keschern habe ich schon probiert. Der Kleine ist ziemlich scheu und gleich in den Unterwasserpflanzen verschwunden. Daher der Test mit der Unterwasserkamera. Da werde ich hoffentlich die Tage noch ein paar bessere Bilder machen können. Da ich keine Fische eingesetzt habe, muss der ja irgendwo herkommen. __ Blaubandbärbling wüsste ich jetzt nicht woher?

Kann man eigentlich hier auch Videos hochladen? Ich habe die Funbktion noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Alexius30 (27. Juli 2016)

Weiß ich auch nicht das mit den Videos. Hast du dir den Link durchgelesen? Könnte das vielleicht passen? Hast du einmal __ Enten/__ Wasservögel im Teich gehabt? Wasservögel können Fischleich( der klebrig ist und auf den Füßen kleben bleibt) übertragen!


----------



## Christine (27. Juli 2016)

domserv schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich hier auch Videos hochladen? I


Du kannst ein Youtube-Video verlinken.


----------



## pema (27. Juli 2016)

Ohne meine Glaskugel gerade in Betrieb zu haben:
wenn in dem Teich, aus dem du die Pflanzen hast, nur Goldfische rumschwimmen ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Minigoldfisch zu haben ungef. bei 90%. Die restl. 10% sind diese sagenumwobenen Vögel, die Laich an den Füßen haben.
petra


----------



## Turbo (27. Juli 2016)

Salü

Das ist doch eindeutig ein __ Wels






Duck und weg


----------



## Christine (27. Juli 2016)

Müßt Ihr eigentlich immer jeden Thread zerfleddern?


----------



## Alexius30 (27. Juli 2016)

Und ich heiße Alex
LG Alex


----------



## Turbo (27. Juli 2016)

Sorry Christine

Konnte mich nicht zurückhalten.


----------



## Alexius30 (27. Juli 2016)

pema schrieb:


> nur Goldfische rumschwimmen ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Minigoldfisch zu haben ungef. bei 90%.


Schau dir bitte das Bild an. Auch wenn ich mich( laut Christine) heraushalten soll, schaut das für mich nicht nach einem __ Goldfisch aus!


----------



## Christine (27. Juli 2016)

pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich( laut Christine) heraushalten soll


Das gilt für den anderen Thread, Alex, hier kannst Du schließlich nix kaputt machen, gell


----------



## Alexius30 (27. Juli 2016)

Ok


----------



## Benny337 (27. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
Das ist ein __ Bitterling 
Leider erkenne ich den Geschlecht nicht .
Lg Benny


----------



## pema (27. Juli 2016)

pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Schau dir bitte das Bild an



Jaa,...hab ich gemacht. Keine Ahnung wie kleine Goldfische aussehen - ebenso nicht, wie kleine Bitterlinge aussehen.



pema schrieb:


> ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Minigoldfisch zu haben ungef. bei 90%. Die restl. 10% sind diese sagenumwobenen Vögel, die Laich an den Füßen haben.



Ich sprach von 'Wahrscheinlichkeit'.
Alles wird gut.
petra


----------



## Alexius30 (27. Juli 2016)

Ok, Benny das war mein nächster Tipp!


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Aug. 2016)

pema schrieb:


> Wobei __ Bitterling noch die beste Option wäre


Sehe ich auch so. Ein Bitterling.

Ups, Benny hat ja schon geantwortet....dann sind wir ja schon drei.


Mal sehen ob Frank noch etwas sagt. Der ist ja auch Angler und vielleicht etwas fitter bei den Weißfischen.


----------



## domserv (4. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,

ich hole den Thread nochaml hoch, weil es mir jetzt mittels Reuse gelungen ist, meinen einsamen Fisch zu fangen. Was ist das für ein Fisch? Tippe mal auf __ Bitterling oder __ Blaubandbärbling?


----------



## Benny337 (4. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,
 ja das ist ein __ Bitterling.
LG Benny


----------



## Christine (4. Sep. 2016)

Und so wie es aussieht wohl eher ein Mädchen.


----------



## domserv (4. Sep. 2016)

Dann muss ich wohl für Gesellschaft sorgen. Hat jemand welche abzugeben? Raum Limburg an der Lahn


----------



## Benny337 (4. Sep. 2016)

Hi Jimi,
Ich habe Heute im Teich paar Fotos gemacht dass du siehst wie Bitterlinge aussehen um zu vergleichen .
Wenn wills kannst welche von mir hollen . ( ein bischen zu weit?!?)
Grüsse Benny


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Sep. 2016)

Benny337 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 173248


 Sieht aus als wäre der verschwommene Fleck vor dem __ Bitterling ein Guppymänchen da im Teich.


----------



## Benny337 (4. Sep. 2016)

Ja da hast du recht Tottoabs, ein paar sind drin.


----------



## domserv (5. Sep. 2016)

Benny337 schrieb:


> Hi Jimi,
> Ich habe Heute im Teich paar Fotos gemacht dass du siehst wie Bitterlinge aussehen um zu vergleichen .
> Wenn wills kannst welche von mir hollen . ( ein bischen zu weit?!?)
> Grüsse Benny



Ist leider etws weit


----------

